# master vs journeymans



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

In the state of Massachusetts who would be the plumber running a job where he needs to work with the tool's a journeyman or a master who no longer keeps their journeymans active ? Let's see how many get this right.


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

I take that no one wanted to answer the question. Unlike most states in Ma a master plumber must maintain their journeymans license if they work in the field.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

For Oklahoma there is no Journeyman license to keep after you get your Contractor's (Master) license. Are you asking about the effectiveness of a Journeyman in the field as opposed to a Master that has been out of the field for an extended period of time?

From personal experience I will readily admit my guys are better, stronger, and faster than I am at this stage. But when I was in my late 20's / early 30's? I made Spiderman look clumsy and slow. But now I am happy to be like the Toby Keith song, I can be as good once, as I ever was. :yes:


The longer it's been...the better I was. :laughing:


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

In the two states I've worked in (texas & oklahoma) once you reach the master/contractor level there is no need for the journeyman's, as the master/contractor meets and exceeds all classifications of a journeyman.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Will said:


> In the two states I've worked in (texas & oklahoma) once you reach the master/contractor level there is no need for the journeyman's, as the master/contractor meets and exceeds all classifications of a journeyman.


 






A master's license trumps a journeyman's license. 

I'll add my opinion regarding the Mass. law; it's illogical. To think that a master plumber who wishes to work in the field needs a lesser license defies logic. What could be the reason other than the obvious, more revenue for taxachussetts? (Taxachussetts is the name people from Mass. call their state after leaving it and heading to FLA....:laughing


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

Tommy plumber said:


> A master's license trumps a journeyman's license.
> 
> I'll add my opinion regarding the Mass. law; it's illogical. To think that a master plumber who wishes to work in the field needs a lesser license defies logic. What could be the reason other than the obvious, more revenue for taxachussetts? (Taxachussetts is the name people from Mass. call their state after leaving it and heading to FLA....:laughing


You nailed it on the head. That is Taxachussetts for ya.


----------

